# Congiuntivi



## Feder

Un'osservazione:credo che in italiano ci siano dei congiuntivi, grammaticalmente corretti,di cui però se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno,visto che nella lingua parlata soprattutto non vengono usati.
Mi riferisco a frasi come "credo che hai ragione",la cui forma corretta dovrebbe essere "credo che tu abbia ragione";il punto è che "credo che hai ragione" è molto spesso usato,e non credo che possa essere considerato come un errore.
Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io preferisco di gran lunga la versione con il congiuntivo; il fatto che molti commettano l'errore di usare l'indicativo non può essere una scusante per rendere questo errore accettabile.
Io vedo parecchie persone scrivere _acce*ll*erare_ con la doppia L invece che _accelerare_: dovremmo allora considerare la versione con la doppia L corretta perchè la usano in molti e quella con la singola L sbagliata perchè la usano in pochi?


----------



## *Giulia*

A me "Credo che hai ragione" fa accapponare la pelle! Non lo uso (quasi) mai neanche nel parlato!
Ci sono vari casi in cui si usa abitualmente l'indicativo piuttosto che il congiuntivo, ma non per questo io li "legalizzerei". Nel parlato potranno anche andare bene, ma scrivere è un'altra cosa.


----------



## claudine2006

Concordo con Paul e Giulia. Gli errori di pochi (o di molti) non possono giustificare l'accettazione generale di uno strafalcione.


----------



## Fabrik83

Ciao, sono uno studente di italiano, spagnolo...Il mio insegnante ci ha detto che il congiuntivo e l'indicativo si possono usare, ma dipende dalla situazione. Cioè, io posso dire: "*credo che io HO raggione*"
in questo caso la persona che riceve il messaggio si sente un po' offesa, per cui nessuno lo dice.

Ma se io dico: "*credo che io ABBIA raggione*" la struttura è più flessibile per la persona che sente il messaggio e non si sente tanto offesa.

Mi piacerebbe sapere che cosa pensate gli italiani nativi della spiegazione del mio insegnante...

Scusate se ho fatto qualcun errore nella vostra lingua.


----------



## claudine2006

Fabrik83 said:


> Ciao, sono uno spagnolo studente di italiano ...Il mio insegnante ci/mi ha detto che il congiuntivo e l'indicativo si possono usare, ma dipende dalla situazione. Cioè, posso dire: "*credo che io HO ragione*"
> in questo caso la persona che riceve il messaggio si sente un po' minacciata, per cui nessuno lo dice.
> 
> Ma se io dico: "*credo che io ABBIA ragione*" la struttura è più flessibile per la persona che sente il messaggio non si sente tanto minaccita.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere che cosa pensano gli italiani della spiegazione del mio insegnante...
> 
> Scusate se ho fatto qualcun errore nella vostra lingua.


In realtà in italiano il verbo credere, a differenza dello spagnolo, regge il congiuntivo.


----------



## Nate in California

La lingua parlata e la lingua scritta sono due cose diverse in ogni lingua. Non c'è nessuno che parla senza fare errori grammaticali. Ma ovviamente dipende sulla situazione. Quando parlo con i miei amici è gergo puro e faccio meno attenzione alla grammatica, mentre al lavoro uso tutto un altro linguaggio. Immagino che esisti la stessa cosa in italia.


----------



## gatogab

in italia essiste addiritura il dialetto


----------



## gatogab

"*credo che io HO raggione*".....appare un tantinel aggressivo

"*credo che io ABBIA raggione*" ...sembra più dolce e accondiscendente


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> La lingua parlata e la lingua scritta sono due cose diverse in ogni lingua. Non c'è nessuno che parla senza fare errori grammaticali. Ma ovviamente dipende sulla situazione. Quando parlo con i miei amici è gergo puro e faccio meno attenzione alla grammatica, mentre al lavoro uso tutto un altro linguaggio. Immagino che esista la stessa cosa in Italia.


----------



## claudine2006

gatogab said:


> In Italia esiste addirittura il dialetto.


----------



## claudine2006

gatogab said:


> "*credo che io HO ragione*".....appare un tantinel  aggressivo
> 
> "*credo che io ABBIA ragione*" ...sembra più dolce e accondiscendente


Se non erro "tantinel" non compare sul vocabolario. Meglio usare "un poco/abbastanza".


----------



## sabrinita85

Opto senz'altro per il congiuntivo...
In italiano, non esiste questa differenza nell'uso di indicativo e congiuntivo, tra ciò che il parlante voglia esprimere reconditamente e ciò che realmente esprime.

 L'Accademia della Crusca, in merito, sentenzia:

 Nelle proposizioni subordinate, occorre distinguere i casi in cui si  richiederebbe il congiuntivo da quelli in cui la scelta rispetto all’indicativo implica sfumature di significato (cfr. ALTIERI BIAGI 1987: 770-71). 
 *Il congiuntivo si usa:*
1) con alcune congiunzioni subordinanti, quali *affinché, benché, sebbene, quantunque, a meno che, nel caso che, qualora, prima che, senza che;*
2) con aggettivi o pronomi indefiniti *(qualunque, chiunque, qualsiasi, ovunque, dovunque)*;
3) con espressioni impersonali, come *è necessario che, è probabile che, è bene che*;
4) in formule ormai fissate nell’uso (*vada come vada; costi quel che costi)*.


_Additional quoted text removed per Item 16 of the WRF FAQ:_


> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.


_Grazie per la tua cooperazione!  
Elisabetta_
.


----------



## parolearruffate

Fabrik83 said:


> Ciao, sono uno studente di italiano, spagnolo...Il mio insegnante ci ha detto che il congiuntivo e l'indicativo si possono usare, ma dipende dalla situazione. Cioè, io posso dire: "*credo che io HO raggione*"
> in questo caso la persona che riceve il messaggio si sente un po' offesa, per cui nessuno lo dice.
> 
> Ma se io dico: "*credo che io ABBIA raggione*" la struttura è più flessibile per la persona che sente il messaggio e non si sente tanto offesa.



Secondo me, se vogliamo parlare di "italiano", la prima forma non dovrebbe esistere. Certo, può capitare di sentirla,ma non credo si possa parlare di italiano puro. In ogni caso sento molto estranee entrambe le costruzioni. Secondo me sarebbe più corretto dire: "Credo di avere ragione".


----------



## claudine2006

parolearruffate said:


> Secondo me, se vogliamo parlare di "italiano", la prima forma non dovrebbe esistere. Certo, può capitare di sentirla,ma non credo si possa parlare di italiano puro. In ogni caso sento molto estranee entrambe le costruzioni. Secondo me sarebbe più corretto dire: "Credo di avere ragione".


Concordo. Essendoci lo stesso soggetto nella principale e nella subordinata, bisogna usare l'infinito nella subordinata.
Ma nel caso in cui si voglia dare enfasi al soggetto si può perfettamente dire:
"Credo che io (e non tu, sottinteso) abbia ragione".


----------



## gatogab

claudine2006 said:


> Se non erro "tantinel" non compare sul vocabolario. Meglio usare "un poco/abbastanza".


 
neanche "un attimino" aggressivo...neppure "un momentino" aggressivo....grazie per le  correzione doppie, sono il mio incubo sia scritto, sia parlato..."assolutamente" certo


----------



## Broca's Area

Non esistono lingue pure.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ho spostato i post su "attimino, ecc." in un nuovo thread qui.  Grazie!

Elisabetta


----------



## Feder

Ok,concludendo,siccome capita che "credo che hai ragione" venga usato nella lingua parlata,può al massimo essere considerato un errore lieve,no?


----------



## Saoul

Feder said:


> Ok,concludendo,siccome capita che "credo che hai ragione" venga usato nella lingua parlata,può al massimo essere considerato un errore lieve,no?



Beh dipende dal contesto Feder. Non credo che nessun tuo amico non ti rivolgerebbe MAI più la parola se tu usassi "credo che hai ragione", diciamo chiacchierando in birreria, ma in un contesto più o meno formale come:

comunicazione di lavoro
scuola (università o quant'altro)
colloquio
e chi più ne ha, ne metta

credo che un utilizzo del genere al posto di "credo che tu abbia ragione" o "secondo me hai ragione" potrebbe risultare abbastanza "grave".

Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Cnaeius

Feder said:


> Ok,concludendo,siccome capita che "credo che hai ragione" venga usato nella lingua parlata,può al massimo essere considerato un errore lieve,no?


 
Attenzione a non generalizzare! Ti faccio un esempio, spero di farti cogliere la sfumatura:

1)Credo che hai ragione --> può essere un errore lieve se il contesto è il parlato molto informale
2)Credo che ho/ha/avete/hanno ragione --> è "più sbagliato" del precedente, sicuramente. Non è un errore lieve. 

In 1) c'è la scusante che se dici: "credo che abbia ragione", sembra che tu intenda "credo che lei/lui abbia ragione". Allora devi dire "credo che *tu* abbia ragione" e dicendo "credo che hai ragione" non hai bisogno di mettere il "tu". Queste sono variazioni dovute all'uso della lingua, che escono un po' dalla norma. La 2a pers sing del congiuntivo presente ha questo problema, dovuto al fatto che le prime tre persone del cong presente sono uguali (abbia,abbia,abbia).
Personalmente di consiglio di dire: credo tu abbia ragione (senza che) o credo che tu abbia ragione.
Questa osservazione l'ho letta sulla Crusca, se la ritrovo la posto


p.s: d' accordo con Saoul, comunque


----------

